# Ufc 51



## clapping_tiger (Feb 7, 2005)

Did anyone else here watch this even Saturday?

Overall I didn't think it was bad. However what are your thoughts on the Post Ortiz fight antics? I think it was staged. First off they mentioned that this was Tito's last fight under his current contract. Then when he wins all hell breaks loose and he challenges Chuck Liddel, and then Ken Shamrock comes out and Challenges him.  C'mon that was a little too much. Although it was entertaining, It all seemed a little to WWF to me. Your thoughts?


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw it!  I thought it was very good!  Lots of KO's!!!

As for the "show" after the show..LOL...yeah, I'm sure it was staged.  I mean, it certianly wasn't the first time that stuff like that has happened.  I'm sure the majority of it was hype for the upcoming event.  As for Tito fighting Chuck again...he still has to wait for the Chuck and Randy fight.  

Mike


----------



## still learning (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, Is this beginning to look like world of wrestling?   ......Aloha


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 8, 2005)

Zuffa i believe are to blame. I hate these sort of displays which are quite clearly staged, where wil they stop next. Will fights have a predestined out come? I really hope not as i think they are so trying to push the sport to the masses they are sodomizing it in the process. There`s nothing wrong with a little pre fight banter like in boxing but all this nonsense is getting ridiculous. I felt so sorry for matt lindland in the previous ufc when he came out wearing that cowboy hat and tash, only to be knocked on his ****. Did zuffa have a controlling factor in this? Are they gonna try to make all the fighters dress in costume?! I hope not because I for one will shift my attention to smaller less hyped shows


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 8, 2005)

The antics aren't necessary, but I guess some people find them entertaining.  As long as they keep to the reality fighting, I don't care if they want to spice up the pre-fight and the post-fight.  It sells to the masses, fine, but don't mess with the reality fighting.


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 8, 2005)

true i don`t mind so much if they keep the fighting real. i don`t think i`d stretch as far as costumes though!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 9, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> true i don`t mind so much if they keep the fighting real. i don`t think i`d stretch as far as costumes though!


Yeah, when the first guy comes out with a mask on, i'm going to be a little irritated.


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 9, 2005)

check genki sudo , in the brawl in the albert hall! He did have some style though!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think the costumes are Zuffa's idea. But some of the fighters are looking to set themselves apart to get noticed. I don't know about most of you guys, but I prefer the Randy Couture style. Come out with no flash and flare, kick some butt, congratulate the guy and show some respect. Go back and train for your next fight. THey set themselves apart fromt he pack by doing their job well every time, and give the fans an exciting fight. That is such a rare quality now. Once the fights are fixed, and you will be able to tell, I'm gone too. I hope that never happens.


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched the Fights.

From a Fighters point of View
I thought it was a good show....

I personly think Tito is gonna Jump Ship
to Pride for Bigger Money.

Evan showed the champion that he is.

As for the after fight frenzy I don't think
it was a pre set show beacuse how would
they predict Tito was gonna Win?


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 11, 2005)

May be the fighters are told jsut to hype it up as much as possible, ken is good at this as he`s done wwe. Randy`s style of course is the best no frills just fight.

I agree tanner has always been one of my favourite fighters, tremendous heart and those elbows are fantastic!


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 20, 2005)

If the hype and antics draws a bigger crowd then I'm all for it. The bigger the crowds the more the organization can afford to pay the talent. Better pay for the fighters will draw the best fighters in the world, and ultimately (no pun intended) that's what I want to see; the best fighters in the world. 

The other thing that might be going on is that fighters want to stand out because it leads to bigger pay-outs. If you can create a fanbase then you and/or your agent(s) can demand more money for your talent. 

As for the after-events being staged the may have been "loosely" staged. For example the promoters may have told both guys that after the fight "the winner should call out Liddel"  adding, "then Shamrock will come and call out whomever won the fight".


----------

